# Panasonic 55St30 ?



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a little confused by my new tv. I just bought a 55ST30 Panny today. The manufacture date is June 2011 but the firmware on it is 2030. This firmware seems a little too new to be made in June. Does this mean that I have a chance that panasonic has reopened up my tv and fixed the firmware and FBR issue?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The current firmware version is 2.200 according to Panasonic's web page.


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought that was weird too but thats what it says under the version in the menus


----------



## Black Ops (Jan 16, 2012)

Check the hours via the service menu.


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok I'll check it out in the morning when I get home from work...I work a graveyard shift.


----------

